# Angeln in Fuerteventura



## Fishbuster (17. Februar 2003)

So sieht Sportfischen z.Zt. in Fuerteventura aus: Ausfahrt
heute um 10oo Uhr (extra spät für Langschläfer),an Bord drei Dorschfischer von der Ostsee und ein hübsches Mädchen als Begleitung. Angelziel: Thunfischfang! 5 Ruten/Rollen der 20 u. 3o lbs Klasse/Penn Int. sind mit Jiggs draussen.
Wetter: 25 Grad, Sonne, leichter Wind, wenig Welle, Wassertemp.: 17 o. Als 1.Überraschung schwimmt gleich ein dicker Markohai von min. 200 kg in 10 mtr. Entfernung langsam an uns vorbei.Scheisse, kein frischer Naturköder an Bord! O.K.Weiter, 500 mtr. vor uns viele Möwen fliegen im Kreis. Thune? Wir kommen an, die Ruten biegen sich aber die Rollen laufen nicht richtig ab, komisch. Wir drillen. Haben dicke fette Makrelen von weit über einem Pfund Gewicht an unsere Thunajiggs! Das Meer ist voll. Delphine sind auch schon da. Wir fangen 12 gr. Makrelen ganz schnell mit der Penn Spinnfischer. O.K. weiter, die wieder die etwas grösseren Penn Multi raus mit der 30 lbs Leine. Wir sehen Thune auf allen Echoloten in einer Tiefe von ca. 30 - 50 mtr., hier müssen wir etwas kreisen. Strike! auf der 30er Rolle, wieder wenig Aktion, eine dicke Makrele wird langsam rangedrillt und siehe, was kommt da von hinten an mit volle Pulle und schnappt sich die fette Makrele? Blue Marlin!!!
Jetzt geht die Rolle richtig los. Aktion an Bord. Leider nur ca.15 Minuten. Der Thunhaken ist zu klein. Wir verlieren den Fisch. Der erste Marlin 2003 bei dem kaltem Wasser! Ja, die vielen fetten Makrelen machen es möglich. Morgen kommen den dicken Marlinangeln aus dem Winterschlaf! Petri Heil


----------



## leierfisch (18. Februar 2003)

Da wird unser Fussel ja wieder durchdrehn :q  :q


----------



## wodibo (18. Februar 2003)

Buaaaaaaahhhh, Gänsehaut :z 
Schreib bloß weiter, ist ja wie Balsam auf der Seele #6


----------



## Tiffy (18. Februar 2003)

Und wieso fliege ich erst in Juni ??? Ich will auch Thun angeln :c:c:c

Fussel, nächtes Jahr müssen wir aber früher los


----------



## wodibo (18. Februar 2003)

> BITTE MACH MICH DOCH NICHT NOCH GEILER ALS ICH ES EH SCHON BIN



*Taaaaaaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa* 

Nervenfussel, Du bist dabei :q  :q  :q


----------



## Fishbuster (18. Februar 2003)

*Fuerteventura*

Fuerte Fortsetzung: Der Tag heute, spiegeleierglatte See,
keine Welle (eigentlich schade, denn ich fahre gerne fuerte Achterbahn ha ha) und schön warm, wärmer wie gestern! Start um ACHT UHR. Volle Pulle, daß sind so 60 kmh und ca. 10 SM
(heißt Seemeilen nicht Schweinkram) raus auf See an den HOT SPOT. Der ist leicht zu finden, denn die Profifischer sind schon da. Ich glaub die Pennen da auch. Wieder die leichten schönen Penn Int. 20 u. 30 lbs Spielsachen raus (für mich privat die kleine geile 16 S Rolle) wir wollen doch heute Sportfischen. In ca. hundert Meter Entfernung ziehen die Profis die Thune mit ihren Bambusstangen aus dem Wasser, alle so in der Größe 20 bis 35 kg. Es sind Albacore und Big Eyes, die sie mit Sardinen und Makrelen anfüttern, um den Schwarm möglich nah am Boot zu halten. Wir schleppen wieder mit kleinen Thunjiggs, wie es sich für einen ordentlichen Sportfischer gehört. Und? Die Röllchen rattern ab vom aller Feinsten. Einzelstrikes, Doppelstrikes alles ist im Programm. Jeder Drill dauert so ca. 10 bis 20 min. Nach ca. 5 Std. sind 17 Thune an Bord! ca.500 Kg.
Sportfischen nicht Mordfischen steht auf meinem Boot, deshalb geht es recht früh nach Hause. Auf Funk höre ich, daß ein Marlin von einem Berufsfischer gefangen wurde, 
er ist klein sagt der Fischer,nur so um die 130 kg! Petri Heil


----------



## Tiffy (20. Februar 2003)

Hi hi,

so kann das weitergehen Günter. Wir lernen uns ja erst im Juni kennen aber ich freu mich schon tierisch drauf . Ich hoffe Du schreibst noch hin und wieder mal einen kleinen Bericht bis da hin . 

Boh ich werd immer rappeliger  :z 

BigGameEntzugsFussel ?? Wie siehts bei Dir aus ?? :q


----------



## wodibo (20. Februar 2003)

500 kg Fisch, was macht Ihr denn damit ;+ 
Und was macht der Muskelkater   :q


----------



## Tiffy (21. Februar 2003)

ich bin echt am grübeln ob wir nicht so Sept/Okt. nochmal hinfliegen.....

ma gucken wie es läuft, müsste dann allerdings Langeland ausfallen lassen :c , das ist nicht so schön, aber wenn es sein muss  :q


----------



## Tiffy (21. Februar 2003)

Na ja,

vor so ungefähr 60 Jahren gabs auch im Lagelandbaelt noch Thune. Im Öresund wurden sogar bis ca. 1958 Big Game Meisterschaften in Thunfischen ausgetragen. Die Dänen haben damals bis zu 500Kg schwere Bluefins aus dem Öresund gezogen. Sogar die Kutter in Cuxhafen, Bensersiel und so weiter sind raus zur Doggerbank um den Bluefin zu fangen. Jetzt gibt es noch zwei gute Ziele in Irland und dann ist Essig mit Thun. In guten Jahren auch mal an der Südwestspitze von Schweden. 

Nö dann doch lieber Fuerte,
denn ich muss es THUN :q:q

Irgendwann gibt es überhaupt keine Tunas mehr und dann mach ich mir ewig Vorwürfe so einen Fisch nie gefangen zu haben. Was soll ich denn mal meinen Urenkeln erzählen ????


----------



## Fishbuster (21. Februar 2003)

*Fuerteventura*

Ja, Ja, Jungs, so kann es kommen! Ein paar Tage wunderschönes Sportfischwetter und jetzt seit 2 Tagen plötzlich südwest Wind mit dicker Welle u. Regen. Selbst die Profi Thunjäger stehen im Hafen weil sie keinen Bock auf Kotzen haben. Wird sich auch wohl noch ein paar Tage halten. Diese Profis haben mir heute erzählt, daß der SW Wind die Thunschwärme nach Norden treibt und die ersten Thune da auch schon gefangen werden vor Lanzarote. Bei dem Wetter haben die dann da Windschatten. So ist das, dem Einen sein Leid und dem Anderen sein Freut. Frage von oben.Was mache ich mit soviel Fisch? Ich verschenke ihn, an Fischer, an Restaurants, an Privatleute. Übrigens: vor Nordirland werden nur ab und zu Bluefin Thune gefangen und das auch nur für eine sehr kurze Zeit. Ich kennen ein paar Angler, die sind wegen ein paar Atikel in Zeitschriften dahin gefahren und haben auch zur besten Fangzeit keine Thune gesehen u. gefangen. Petri Heil


----------



## Fishbuster (23. Februar 2003)

*Angeln Fuerteventura*

Jetzt geht es wieder los! Das miese Wetter ist vorbei, wir haben spiegeleierglatte See, die Sonne scheint volle Pulle und das Beste: Morgen gehen wir auf Haifisch. 20 kg fette Makrelen sind im Fischkasten für schönes Rubby Dubby, damit die Haie eine Freßpartie haben. Montagabend kommt hier das Ergebnis. Petri Heil


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. Februar 2003)

So langsam macht Ihr mich hier so richtig heiß auf Fuerte.

Ich muß da wohl in absehbarer mal dringend hin.


----------



## wodibo (24. Februar 2003)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuusssssssssssseeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllll,

Du Fiesling :c  :c  :c


----------



## Fishbuster (24. Februar 2003)

So kann gehen! Heute sollte es ein schöner Angeltag zum Big Game auf Hammerhai werden und das mit einem profi Berufsfischer von der Nordsee, der seit Jahren mit mir zum Fischen raus fährt. Also, gestern Sonne, kein Wind und alles wunderschön. Heutemorgen um 6oo wurde ich vom REGEN geweckt, der Wecker sollte um 7oo rappeln.Was ist geschehen?
In der Nacht ist Wind aus NW gekommen und hat viel Regen und Wind mitgebracht. Der Regen ist am Vormittag eingeschlafen, aber der Wind hat noch zugenommen und es blässt hier jetzt, daß alles wegfliegt. Schade, Schade, keine Ausfahrt. Makrelen einfrieren und ich hoffe, wir können den Törn bald nachhohlen. Bis dahin, Petri Heil


----------



## Noob-Flyer (24. Februar 2003)

Hi,

da macht ihr uns schon so heiß hier, kriegt man dafür nichtmal ein paar Fotos von euch? Fische, Insel, Boot etc?
Wäre echt nett und würde bestimmt ne Menge Leute freunen!

TL
  Noob-Flyer


----------



## wodibo (27. Februar 2003)

Was gibts neues an der Marlinfront ;+


----------



## Fishbuster (4. März 2003)

Heute ist Zwangspause in Fuerte! Warum Zwangspause? Die Schwielen vom Drillen müssen eine Pause haben, sonst werden die noch dicker! Was geht ab? Ja, ja, die Thune sind wieder da. Bei allerbestem Sportfischwetter d.h. Sonne, 25-28 Grad,
keinen Wind, spiegeleierglatte See, daß Meer ist voll mit dicken fetten Makrelen und Sardinen und schönen Albacore Thune, alle so um die 30 kg/Stück. Davon hatten wir in den letzten zwei Tagen eine ganze Menge an die Angel. Alle mit 10 und 20 lbs. Mat. gedrillt. Richtig schön. Der BLINKER ist auch da und wird einen entsprechenden Bericht in den nächsten Ausgaben herrausgeben. Den ausgefallenen Menschenfresserfang werden wir MORGEN nachholen und ich werde berichten. Fotos (für die Schlaflosen Nächte) kommen auch noch. Petri Heil :s


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. März 2003)

Ich glaub ich lass das mal langsam mit dem lesen hier.
Ist ja kaum noch auszuhalten. :c 

Eines Tages sitze ich auf Günters Boot.Ich schwöre es. :m


----------



## Tiffy (6. März 2003)

:q  :q 

du bist aber auch ein fieser fussel


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. März 2003)

Fussel,Du bist ein echter *Fiessling.* 
Wie kann man nur so gemein sein? :c 

Ich glaube ich muß mir mal Fuerte für nächstes Jahr auf meinem Terminkalender notieren.
Und wehe Dir,ich bekomme meinen Marlin nicht von Dir filitiert und die Filets nicht mundgerecht geschnitten. :q  :q


----------



## Fishbuster (7. März 2003)

THUNTERROR!!! 500 Euro Belohnung!!! Tot oder Lebend!!!
Gesucht wird der BIG EYE THUN von ca. 200 kg, der von drei Bayern mit Holzfällermuskeln am Mittwoch vor der Küste von Jandi (Fuerteventura) gedrillt wurde. Beim Versuch, den Fisch anzulanden, brach der Fisch in eine wilde Panik aus als er wohl das große Gaff zu Gesicht bekam und zerstörte dabei am Heck die Plattform. Nach diesem zerstörerrischem Wutausbruch flüchtete der Täter.Das Gebilde aus Edelstahlrohre
und Edelholz ging auf 2000 mtr.Tiefe. Schaden ca.1000 Euro!
Außer dieser unerfreulichen Nachricht gibt es noch etwas besseres  zu sagen: Es wurde leider nur ein kleiner Hammerhai
von ca. 60-80 kg gefangen und wieder freigelassen. Petri Heil.
 #w


----------



## Tiffy (10. März 2003)

Der böse THUN. Das darf man gar nicht... #d 

Wir sind ja bald da und dann ist schluß mit lustig für die THUNE  :g 

Aber bevor der in den Flieger geht schneid ich noch ne Scheibe ab. Sushi ist nämlich lecker und macht nen schmalen Fuß  :q


----------



## Petrifisch (16. März 2003)

ohh mannnn ich werde auch immer geiler.

@günni>>>> darf ich überhaupt mit auf die ausfahrten? bin erst 15. wenn nicht muss ich ganz arg :c  :c  :c  :c 

und beim thun drill muss mich fussel links und tiffy rechts halten :q  :q  :q 

mann das wird bestimmt geil!!!!!

FREUDEFREUDE :m  :m  :m 

mfg,

petri


----------



## Tiffy (17. März 2003)

Na ja,

vielleicht könnte man ja einen Haken so ganz unauffällig hinten an Petri befestigen. Falls er vom Boot gezogen wird haben wir dann noch ne reelle Chance auf einen Rekordfisch. 
Dann steht nachher in der Blinker: &quot;Dieser Rekordfisch wurde mit dem neuen Wunderköder PETRI AM HAAR gefangen&quot; :q:q


----------



## Fishbuster (21. März 2003)

Biete Beteiligung/en an einem super Sportfischerboot Typ STRIKER 44, 14 x 4,5 mtr., alu, 2 x 220 Ps Diesel Motoren,
Top Ausrüstung zum Sportfischen, Der Kaufpreis kompl. ist
ca. 120.000 Euro, was sehr güstig ist für dieses Boot.Die com. Vermarktung/Charter mit Skipper ist sichergestellt.
Interessierte Angler und/oder Investoren bitte schnelltens melden unter Telf.: 0034-639 038 175 Günter


----------



## Fishbuster (9. April 2003)

Hallo Sportfischfreunde, in Fuerte ist es z.Zt. ruhig was die großen Fischköpfe angeht. Aber Tieseefischen auf ca. 300 mtr. und mehr ist ein Traum. Da kommen richtig schöne große bunte und leckere Fischschen an die Sonne. Hab ich auch geknipst für die Sportfischer-Nachwelt. Außerdem haben wir sehr viel Futterfisch wie Sardinen u. Makrelen im Wasser. Wenn das so bleibt, könnte es einen sehr guten Billfischsommer werden. Petri Heil:s


----------



## Locke (9. April 2003)

Aloha,

das hört sich alles sehr aufregend an und ist ziemlich ansteckend.
Urlaub machen, Sonne tanken und dann noch Hobby ausleben ist einfach genial.

Wie sind denn die Preise für solch eine Reise. Insb. Charter des Bootes?

Gruss Locke


----------



## grünfüssler (9. April 2003)

*ganz einfach......*

also wir bezahlen für den flug/aufenthalt im 5 sterne hotel/alles inclusive in der pfingstwoche 1290€/2 personen.
dazu kommt noch die bootcharter die XXXXX€ pro tag/person kostet.
wir hatten aber zum beispiel im januar einen last minute flug nach fuerte gebucht,der lediglich 138 €/person gekostet hat.
ausserdem waren wir in einer kleineren,aber superschönen bungalowanlage in morro jable untergebracht(adresse kannste bei mir bekommen),die pro tag 29 € kostet(selbstversorgung,super eingerichtete küche in jedem appartment,supermarkt im ort).
dieser urlaub kostete uns also nur rund 550€/2 personen .
das ist natürlich im vergleich zu dem pfingstausflug wesentlich günstiger,aber an pfingsten sind halt auch von allen anglern die holden weiblichkeiten dabei,und denen müssen wir halt auch was bieten,sonst gibt es vielleicht am ende eine palastrevolution.
und in dem 5 sterne tempel gibt es wellness und alles bis zum abwinken wärend wir die dicken marline drillen.
achja..wenn du lust hast ....für pfingsten sind noch 2-3 plätze frei !!!!
gruss..das fuertefussel


----------



## Locke (10. April 2003)

@grünfüssler

Von Lust kann gar nicht die Rede sein. Das wäre auch noch ein Ziel meiner endlos langen Ziel-Liste!  

Aber der finanzielle Rahmen lässt es leider zur Zeit nicht zu. Sonst sofort.

Die Kosten für das Boot sind ja in Ordnung, das kann man sich gut ersparen, wenn genügend vorlaufzeit ist. 
Preise für die Unterkünfte habe ich keine Ahnung mehr. Freundin arbeitet im Reisebüro und da gibt es die immer günstiger.

Für wie lange habt ihr denn das Boot?

Gruss Locke


----------



## grünfüssler (10. April 2003)

*na........*

ganz einfach..........
vom 9.-16.-juni komplett,die ganze woche,tag und nacht,rund um die uhr...wir kommen da ja fast nicht mehr runter von.......
wofür haben wir eigentlich hotel gebucht ?????????? :q :q :q 
achso ...ja...wegen den frauen.......:q :q :q 
gruss....das fishingaroundtheclockfussel


----------



## Tiffy (11. April 2003)

:q :q :q 

dann werd ich meine Frau mal so langsam auf Wellnes einstimmen....


----------



## grünfüssler (11. April 2003)

*ich ..............*

ich sage nur...........
NOCH  9 WOCHEN BIS MARLINBISS !!!!!
@tiffy...........jo...kannst sie ja schonmal ganz vorsichtig dein angelzeug putzen lassen :q :q :q 
gruss...das ichzähledietagefussel


----------



## grünfüssler (11. April 2003)

*achjaaaaaa........*

ich bin übrigens auch schon bei den wellnessvorbereitungen.
ich hab schon alle wobbler geputzt und mit neuen drillingen versehen,die jigs und lures mit 3 m vorfächern versehen,die rollen neu bespult und das grosse filetiermesser geschliffen :q 
mein gott isses mir well......:q :q :q


----------



## grünfüssler (2. Mai 2003)

*wollte nur......*

maldran erinnern das es nur noch 5 wochen bis zu unserem ausflug sind.....
hab schon alles gepackt  und sitze auf dem koffer :q 
gruss...das abflugfussel


----------



## Tiffy (4. Mai 2003)

Moin fussel,

bin auf dem Weg nach good old Germany. Romsdalfjord war Klasse. Und jetzt freue ich mich auf Fuerte. Montag hab ich noch Urlaub, da werd ich den Norwegenrummel putzen und den warme Laender-Kram klarmachen.

Melde mich von der Faehre, die anderen pennen schon. Nur ich finde wieder mal kein Ende 

Schoenen Gruss an die Ab- Gemeinschaft...


----------



## Fishbuster (8. Mai 2003)

*Anglen in Fuerteventura*

Mai, Kühl und Naß, füllt dem Bauern Scheun und Faß. So die alte Bauernregel für Old Germany! So ein Bauernwetter haben wir derzeit hier auf Fuerte. Was dem Bauern freut ist dem Sportfishermans Leid. Das Juniwetter kann also nur noch super werden, Jungs. Petri Heil:a


----------



## Tiffy (8. Mai 2003)

Dann mach ich heut Abend schon mal den THUN-Tanz 

Kann Urlaub gebrauchen. Bin ja schließlich schon wieder 2,5 Tage auf der Arbeit  :q

Fussel; wie gehts Dir denn ??? Kannste noch Backen ??


----------



## grünfüssler (8. Mai 2003)

*grööööhl.......*

backen kann ich immer......
aber packen tu ich lieber :q :q :q 
für fuerte sowieso........
das fusseldasmitdemthuntanzt


----------



## grünfüssler (14. Mai 2003)

*oh gott..........*

manche leute sind echt einfach nur blöde.................
ich kenne so einen.
ist einer meiner besten kumpels und wollte seit ewigkeiten mit mir zum big gamen nach fuerte.
reise ist ja bekanntlich gebucht und bezahlt,in 4 wochen geht es ja schon los.
und was macht mein kumpel am wochenende ?????
der sack hat party am laufen und kullert sturzbesoffen die treppe im haus seiner eltern runter........
ergebniss ist ein splitterbruch am schulterblatt .jetzt hat er ein gestell am körper das das ganze stabilisiert.
mit fuerte ist es aber definitiv essig,weil er das teil mindestens 6 wochen tragen muss  
ich habs schon immer gesagt...zuviel alkohol ist ungesund :q 
richtig beschissen soll es ihm gehen :q 
erst recht wenn wir ihm das geile video von tiffy und mir zeigen wie wir einen dicken marlin am haken haben :q 
vielleicht denkt er das nächstemal dann lieber nen marlin an der rute als nen kater im kopf :q 
trotzdem wünsche ich dir gute besserung du sack.
und denk bei jedem schmerzanfall dran was du nun wegen der sauferei verpasst :q 
gruss.........das selberschuldfussel


----------



## Tiffy (14. Mai 2003)

Ups der ärmste...







So was sollte man auch nicht THUN...


Ich freu mich aber trotzdem #h


----------



## Streamer (16. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen grüsse von einem (noch) nicht Big gamer!
Hört sich ja super an was auf Fuerte so zu fangen ist.
Binn vom 26.05-09.06.03  auf Fuerte und wuerde gerne die ersten
versuche auf Thun und seine geschuppten Kammeraden machen.
Habe bei meinem ersten Fuerte besuch leider keine Möglichkeit 
zum Fischen bekommen.
Könntet Ihr mir sagen wie ich den hier heufig erwähnten Günter 
erreichen kann?
Oder ist der member Fishbuster = Günter?
Wenn ja um so besser.
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.     :m


----------



## Streamer (16. Mai 2003)

Danke Franky!!

Habe deinen Rat befolgt  
Binn nicht oft online.


----------



## Fishbuster (17. Mai 2003)

Siehe eine schöne Web: www.angelheini.de, Bericht PEZ VELERO. Aber so darf Sportfischen  nicht stattfinden! Petri Heil:r


----------



## Tiffy (17. Mai 2003)

Joh das ist ne Sauerei.


----------



## Fishbuster (19. Mai 2003)

DER BLUE MARLIN IST DA!!!
Am Wochende wurden hier auf den Kanaren  FÜNF Blaue Marline gefangen (gedrillt und freigefassen), insgesamt waren 9 Boote die Kontakt mit einem Marlin hatten! Nachdem wir hier 18 Tage schlechtes Wetter hatten, viel Wind, Wellen,Wolken, Regen etc. war das Wochenende sehr schön. Das Wasser ist auf 19-20 Grad
gestiegen, es gibt viele Makrelen, also Futterfisch für den Marlin und Thun. Ich habe am Wochenende nur mit Light Tackle gefischt, aber dafür auch schöne grosse BLUEFISCHE mit über 10 kg/Stück gefangen. Petri Heil:a


----------



## Tiffy (19. Mai 2003)

Moin fishbuster #h,

na das liest sich ja prima :k. Hoffentlich lässt sich der eine oder andere im Juni von uns haken.

Bin jedenfalls schon ganz gespannt wie es sich vor Fuerte Angeln lässt.


----------



## grünfüssler (19. Mai 2003)

ich würde gerne mehr dazu schreiben,aber ich habe meine tastatur vollgesabbert   :q :q :q 
im juni machen wir den fishbuster voll.....
gruss.....das noch4wochenfussel


----------



## grünfüssler (3. Juni 2003)

NUR NOCH 6 tage...............
das nurnoch6tagefussel


----------



## grünfüssler (5. Juni 2003)

NUR NOCH 4 TAGE...............
das countdownfussel


----------



## Tiffy (5. Juni 2003)

möönsch,

jetzt muss ich noch fast 48 Stunden warten bis zur ersten Ausfahrt......

traaa-laaa-lala :z #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. Juni 2003)

Tiffy....Du Sardist. :m #h


----------



## Tiffy (5. Juni 2003)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja gar nicht dran denken, Dorsch1.

Nur leider: KANN ICH AN NICHTS ANDERES MEHR DENKEN 

traaaaa-laaaaa-lala :z :g #h


----------



## grünfüssler (5. Juni 2003)

#d #d 
ich fasse es nicht........nur noch 48 stunden.....und ich arme sau hänge hier noch bis montag fest :q :q :q 
gruss...das kommtaberauchfussel


----------



## Tiffy (5. Juni 2003)

Bring ne Leiter mit Fussel.

Das Boot wird wenn Du kommst schon einige Meter tiefer liegen weil der Wasserspiegel schon soweit abgesackt ist  :q:q 

traaa-laaa-lala :z #h


----------



## grünfüssler (6. Juni 2003)

NUR NOCH 3 tage bis abflug 
GRUSS::AS WIRDIMMERHEISSERFUSSEL


----------



## Tiffy (6. Juni 2003)

In 23 Stunden und 49 Minuten bin ich schon da,


traaaalalaaaa :g :z


----------



## grünfüssler (6. Juni 2003)

mann tiffy.........*kotz*
 ich glaub ich geh erstmal rhabarberkuchen essen und dann auf die autobahn :q :q :q 
gruss...das lattehatfussel


----------



## Tiffy (6. Juni 2003)

hab gerade noch mit Günter gesprochen.

Futterfisch ist jede Menge vor Ort. Und wenn der da ist, dann ist normalerweise auch was zu holen. 

Na ja, kanns kaum noch abwarten...

noch ca. 25 Stunden bis zur ersten Ausfahrt  :g 


Aber erst mal den ganzen Kram verpacken...

ist übrings alles da :z


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. Juni 2003)

@ Tiffy

Du bist und bleibst der Sardist unter den Boardis.:m 
Wäre jetzt gern mit dabei...:c :c


----------



## grünfüssler (6. Juni 2003)

WIR WOLLEN FISCH WIR WOLLEN FISCH WIR WOLLEN FISCH WIR WOLLEN FISCH WIR WOLLEN FISCH WIR WOLLEN FISCH WIR WOLLEN FISCH WIR WOLLEN FISCH................................................
FUERTE....ICH KOMMÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ
nur noch 50 stunden bis zum abflug.
tiffy ist ja dann schon da und hat die lage sondiert ..........
also...wir sehen uns dann im hotel 
gruss das baldinfuertefussel


----------



## Tiffy (6. Juni 2003)

So fertig mit Packen.

Is ne ganze Menge geworden. Rutentransportrohr und Rollenkoffer gehen jetzt doch mit. Hab natürlich wieder viel zu viel oder das falsche dabei. Aber hauptsache ich hab was dabei. :g 
Bin mal gespannt ob ich das gleich auch alles in Ines ihren überdachten Einkaufswagen bekomme. 

Kann losgehen !!

Wir sehen uns auf Fuerte Fussel #h 

Wenns im Hotel Internet gibt dann werd ich Morgen Abend mal ein Posting "Zur Lage von Fuerte"  posten, ansonsten SMS oder Anruf.


----------



## grünfüssler (7. Juni 2003)

wie ich den mann verstehen kann :q :q :q 
ich hab wohl nicht zuviel gepäck,aber der flieger wird wohl zu klein sein (warum hat die dame am schalter so komisch geguckt als ich nach nem anhänger für das flugzeug gefragt hab ?????) .....
nachdem es nun gerade 13.10 ist liegt tiffy vermutlich schon auf dem fishbuster und drillt einen dicken fisch nach dem anderen.
es sei ihm gegönnt .
weil in genau 30 stunden machen auch
wir uns auf den weg und dann fangen wir hoffentlich auch was das zeug hält :q :q 
gruss.....das fährtauchbaldfussel


----------



## grünfüssler (8. Juni 2003)

morgen ist es soweit........
genau um diese zeit hebt mein flieger in stuttgart ab um meine kollegen und mich nach fuerte zu bringen.
eine woche hardcoreangeln rund um die uhr(das ist wörtlich zu nehmen)liegt vor uns..........
tiffy ist ja schon seit gestern da und eigentlich wollte er ja auch gestern schon rausfahren,aber aufgrund eines kleineren technischen defektes (wussten wir vorher,tiffy hat ja dafür ein ersatzteil mitgenommen)lag der fishbuster gestern noch im trockendock.
die berufsfischer fangen derzeit wie doof.das wasser ist superwarm und futterfische sind in massen da.
viele thune und amberjacks wurden in der fischereigenossenschaft angelandet.
das hotel ist laut tiffy spitze.
heute um 10 uhr geht der fishbuster mit tiffy zum fischen.der meldet sich hoffentlich im laufe des spätnachmittages bei mir,damit ich vor der fahrt noch einen kleinen zwischenbericht schreiben kann.
gruss.....das fuertefussel


----------



## Fishbuster (8. Juni 2003)

*Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Der Fishbuster war u.a. heute mit Tiffy unterwegs zum ersten MARLINschleppen. 7 Std., 7 Ruten und kein Marlin, aber viele, sehr viele Delfine und kleine Thunschwärme hier u. da auf dem Echolot. Aber leider kein Biß. Aber der der kommt bestimmt noch. Petri Heil.


----------



## Tiffy (8. Juni 2003)

Moin zusammen #h,

melde mich hier aus unserem Hotel. Bier ist lecker, Essen klasse, Pool hab ich auch schon mal gesehen (war bis jetzt nur noch nicht drin, wegen Angeln und drumherum ).

Eins muss man fussel lassen, Hotels aussuchen das kann er. Auf dem Zimmer stand schon eine leckere Flasche Sekt auf Eis zur Begrüßung, und das Ambiente passt einfach für die 2 schönsten Wochen im Jahr.

Gestern ein bisschen an der Fischbuster rumgebastelt, dabei hab ich mir gleich mal meine Waden und meinen Nacken so richtig schön verbrannt. Heute dann die erste Ausfahrt mit Günter. War prima, nur leider ohne Fisch. Aber so ist das nun mal wenn man DEN Fisch fangen möchte. Wir haben ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit und Fussel samt Kollegen sind ja ab Morgen zur Verstärkung hier. Soll wohl klappen mit den Fischen, da hab ich keine Bedenken. Gerät und Boot sind vom feinsten, der Wind, der heute doch teilweise für Achterbahnfeeling beim Schleppen sorgte, soll nach und nach einschlafen. Und dann...... sind se dran 

Fussel, Dir und Kollegen eine gute Anreise. #h

Schönen Gruß an alle Boardis :m#h


----------



## leierfisch (8. Juni 2003)

Ich wünsche euch einen Fischreichen Urlaub:m


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. Juni 2003)

Macht das beste draus Jungs und habt viel zu Thun.#h #h


----------



## wodibo (9. Juni 2003)

*Petri Heil und schönen Urlaub* :m


----------



## Tiffy (10. Juni 2003)

Schönen Gruß aus Fuerte.

Noch nichts großes aber wird schon noch. Stimmung ist klasse. Wind um die 10. Haben heute zwar gefischt aber war nicht so prickelnd. Demnächst nur noch auf Großfisch. Diche Konaheads und 80 lbs Gerät. Sekt oder Selters. Ihr wisst schon 

Mach jetzt schluss, die Bar ruft ständig nach mir. Gruß von alle #h


----------



## grünfüssler (10. Juni 2003)

ich kann tiffy da nur nickernd zustimmen :q 
wir bekommen hier so richtig dick einen geblasen.......
windstärke ist so das die ziegen waagerecht an uns vorbeifliegen  :q 
wenn das so weitergeht ist morgen nix mit schleppfischen,aber unsere damen sollen ja auch noch zu ihrem recht kommen.
für das wochenende ist aber wetterbesserung in sicht und dann heisst es wieder ALLES oder GARNIX.........
gruss.......das vomwindeverwehtfussel


----------



## grünfüssler (12. Juni 2003)

:q :q :q alles wird gut:q :q :q


----------



## Fishbuster (21. Juni 2003)

SOMMERANFANG!!! Bestes Wetter u. keinen Wind und und und
einen Blue Marlin von min. 300 kg an der Angel. Leider dauerte der Drill nur etwa 10 Minuten. Der Fisch machte sehr viele Sprünge nahe bei dem Boot und so wurde leider der Harken rausgerissen. Das wieder Fische da sind war gestern schon zu erwarten,  da haben wir einen schönen Amberjack von ca. 10 kg beim schleppen mit Wobbler gefangen. Der Marlin ging heute schon nach ca. 20 Min. schleppen bei einer Entfernung vom Hafen  ca. 1,5 Meilen an den Haken mit der 130er Rolle. Der Angler Harald Braun kommt auch aus der Nähe von Karlsruhe, er wird sicher einen Bericht schreiben. Petri heil


----------



## Tiffy (21. Juni 2003)

ich sag ja,

ich muss mir ne Pappnase aufsetzen oder mich anderweitig tarnen 

Irgendwie wissen die Fische wie ich aussehe und verdrücken sich wenn ich an Bord bin 

irgendwann, irgendwo, wirds schon noch mal klappen.........


----------

